# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Waarom zijn vezels in je voeding zo belangrijk?

## FRANCOIS580

Een aangepaste voeding houdt je gezond én in topconditie. In zo’n gezond dieet hebben voedingsvezels een belangrijk aandeel. Recent wetenschappelijk onderzoek wees nochtans uit dat er steeds minder vezelrijke voeding op ons bord komt. Hoe meer vezels in je voeding hoe beter en hoe groter de positieve invloed op je gezondheid. Wat zijn voedingsvezels precies en waarom zijn ze zo belangrijk voor het in stand houden van je gezondheid?

Onze moderne voeding bevat steeds minder vezels. Voedingsvezels zijn nochtans belangrijk voor je gezondheid en hebben een positieve invloed op allerlei aandoeningen, en lang niet uitsluitend op problemen met je spijsvertering. Maar wat verstaat men dan precies onder deze voedingsvezels? Vezels in je voeding zijn voedingscomponenten, die door je spijsvertering niet worden verteerd en opgenomen in je dunne darm. Zij bereiken dus onverteerd je dikke darm. Deze voedingsvezels worden niettemin tot de meest essentiële voedingsstoffen gerekend, omdat zij je gezondheid zo positief beïnvloeden. Voedingsvezels leveren in de eerste plaats extra energie en daarbij moet je het onderscheid maken tussen oplosbare en niet oplosbare voedingsvezels.

* Oplosbare vezels*
Zijn van groot belang voor de gezondheid van je spijsvertering en zijn zoals hun naam laat vermoeden oplosbaar in water. Eens in je darmen zijn ze in staat een grote hoeveelheid water te absorberen. Dat doet je darminhoud toenemen en geeft het een stroperige samenstelling. Oplosbare voedingsvezels vertragen de lediging van je maag en versnellen de doortocht van het voedsel door je dikke darm. Oplosbare viedingsvezels hebben dus een gunstige invloed op je darmflora. Ze stimuleren je darmtransit en verlichten allerlei spijsverteringsproblemen.

*Voeding rijk aan oplosbare voedingsvezels:* 
• *Graangewassen:* alle volkorenproducten, roggebrood, haverzemelenbrood, alle havergewassen, havermeel, gerst, gerstemeel en gerstgewassen en boekweit.
• *Groenten en fruit:* eet dagelijks minstens vijf porties groenten en fruit. Bananen, mango’s, papaja’s, avocado’s, en appelmoes bevatten hoge concentraties oplosbare vezels.
• *Groenten:* alle peulvruchten zoals erwten, bonen, noten, aardappels, wortels, zoete aardappels, bieten, pastinaak, kastanjes en pompoenen zijn bijzonder rijk aan voedingsvezels.
• *Volkorenproducten:* beperk het gebruik van geraffineerde voeding en vervang ze zoveel mogelijk door volkorenproducten zoals brood, rijst, deegwaren en pasta. De vezels die zich hoofdzakelijk in de omhulsels en in de tarwekiemen van deze voedingsstoffen bevinden gaan immers volledig verloren tijdens het raffineren.
• *Zemelen:* voor een extra aanvoer van vezels voeg je een handvol zemelen toe aan bijvoorbeeld yoghurt;
• *Granen:* voeg tijdens het koken zoveel mogelijk granen als zonnebloempitten, sesam- en lijnzaad door je gerechten.
• *Rauwkost:* eet regelmatig rauwkost als voorgerecht. Geraspte wortelen, sla, radijzen en kerstomaten zijn aan te bevelen.
• *Evenwichtige voeding:* zorg steeds voor een gevarieerde en evenwichtige voeding en variëer oplosbare en onoplosbare voedingsvezels. Uitsluitend vezelrijke voeding kunnen geen gevarieerde voeding vervangen. Je hebt immers even goed vitaminen, mineralen en antioxidanten nodig.
• * Drink voldoende water:* drikt ten minsten 2,5 liter water per dag. Dat is essentieel om de werking van deze voedingsvezels te optimaliseren. Drink je onvoldoende water dan hebben de vezels in je voeding weinig of geen effect op de werking van je darmen en riskeer je de problemen alleen maar te vergroten. Drink bij voorkeur na iedere maaltijd zo vermijd je dat je maagsappen nodig voor het verteren van het voedsel met teveel water worden vermengd.

*Onoplosbare voedingsvezels* 
Onoplosbare voedingsvezels doen veel meer kwaad dan goed. Ze irriteren je darmen en verergeren je spijsverteringsproblemen, zeker in geval van het prikkelbaar darm syndroom. Ze zorgen voor een opgeblazen gevoel, voor pijnlijke darmen en diarree. Het gebruik van deze onoplosbare voedingsvezels moet dus zoveel mogelijk.../...

Lees verder...

----------

